# UHF vs. VHF



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Got a buddy whose a new boat owner. He wants to know what he should buy for a ship to shore radio, UHF or VHF? He has a 21' used ranger which he uses mostly on inland lakes fishing for bass, but may take it out on Erie possibly. I told him a good VHF would be ideal.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Marine frequencies are VHF. Few inland lakes have anyone monitoring the marine frequencies. If he comes to Erie, The CG only monitors marine frequencies.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

KaGee said:


> Marine frequencies are VHF. Few inland lakes have anyone monitoring the marine frequencies. If he comes to Erie, The CG only monitors marine frequencies.


But with a UHF he can converse with the dudes up there doing the chemtrails.


----------

